# any 1 used Algae magic?



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

is it a good algae controller?
http://www.weissorganics.com/algaemagic.html


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol honestly speaking.. it is a phony product..... if it is as good as it says.. all of us will be swearing by it by now.. not at it lol


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There is no magic solution for algae. That invention remains to be invented. And, this will happen as soon as all of the giant chemistry corporations finish development of their methods for converting lead to gold.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried it. it's nothing but overpriced liquid fertilizer, don't bother.


----------

